# My Little Grow Room



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 22, 2009)

I accidentally posted this in the DIY section originally. I think it belongs here instead.

                                                              Hi everyone,

I had a little mold issue, so I had to take everything out of my grow space and spray it down with fungicide. I figured it was a great opportunity to take some pictures and show everyone my setup.

*Pic #1:* We live in a small apartment, so when we moved in I built and stained the loft bed you see. Originally, we had a bunch of **** stored under it (you can see some of my backpacking equipment), but when we started realizing the benefit of growing, we purged some crap and put in a small grow space. 

Bed height from floor to top of side board = 4' 2.5"

*Pic #2:* As you can probably guess, the black bins, the bucket, and the cabinet with the printer on it pull out from under the bed revealing the front of the grow space. You are looking at the panda tarp that covers the entrance. The grow space is built out of three cardboard walls (sides and back) with wood 1X2s to frame it. The panda tarp covering the entrance is glued at the top and secured on the sides and bottom by Velcro. 

Outer Dimensions: Approx 3.5' Sqr.
H= 3' 8"
W= 3' 7"
Depth= 3' 4.5"

*Pic #3:* Although you can't see it, the panda tarp rolls up and is held on top by cord and hooks. At the top you can see my HO CFL grow light. 4 two foot bulbs. Two of them red spectrum/two of them blue. In the bottom corner you'll notice a vent fan like the ones found in bathroom ceilings. That is my exhaust fan. On the back wall you can see a small fan that helps circulate the air and a thermometer/hygrometer next to it. The small fan is secured by Velcro and can be moved to the Velcro strip that is visible on the bottom when plants are seedlings. In the upper right-hand corner you can see my active air intake that has been positioned to point toward the plants. Also, top, bottom, and all sides are covered in panda tarp.

*Pic #4:* Here you can see the left wall made of cardboard and part of the wood frame. In the bottom corner you'll notice the carbon filter that is attacted to the exhaust fan. Soon I will be putting Homemadegravity's Oder Nutralizing Machine behind the filter. (thanks Homemadegravity)
*
Pic #5:* Close up of small fan and Thermometer/Hygrometer. You can also see the different color light bulbs.

*Pic #6:* Close up of active air intake. On the other side of the wall, an intake tube points down and opens about 1/2 foot before the floor. This effectivly blocks light from leeking in from the intake.

*Pic #7:* Grow room filled with my plants (plants are being LST'd). They are wet from the fungucide that I sprayed on them. In the center you can see my fermenter that increases the ammount of CO2 in the environment. Behind that you can see my larger circulation fan.

This project took about a day and a half to plan and build. Large sheets of corrigated cardboard can be found at any arts and crafts store. It took an insane amount of hot glue to get everything together.

*What I'd do differently:* I'd put the exhaust fan at the top of the grow space. Probably put some cardboard on the floor too. I'll be adding a stronger fan that ocilates. Exhaust fan could be a little stronger too.

I love this because it's so descreat. It's the perfect grow for personal use. We can have non-smoking friends over, and they'd never suspect that we are growing. Also, when we open the grow space, it feels like a little club house. We often sit in front of the plants and smoke, and soon I'll be decorating the area to make it really feel like a club house. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## zipflip (Mar 24, 2009)

GREAT WAY TO MAKE THE MOST OF WATT LIL SPACE U DO GOT I SAY..   looks nice


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice and neat. Very cool.


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 25, 2009)

Very Slick! Great idea and use of your space! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 25, 2009)

Making Homemadegravity's Oder Neutralizing Machine today. If you haven't seen this thread yet, click the link. People are saying they are having great success with it.


----------

